# Chicagoland Breeders



## Raquel (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyone know of any reputable breeders in the Chicagoland area?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Cheryl Filson of Cher-Chien is in Yorkville IL. I do not know her personally, but I was drooling recently over a dog she bred and she has some great lines behind her dogs. She is an AMA member.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Update: I thought she had a website at one time, but I don't see one now. However, I just read on the Chrisman site that she also has puppies available. (This was a courtesy listing as they are friends). Also, I just saw another one of the dogs bred by her on an email list I belong to. Boy she was a stunner, too. :wub2:

Please let us know how your search goes.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Raquel,

Both of my girls are from Cheryl Filson, she's wonderful! If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I agree, Cheryl is fantastic. I would definitely contact her for a pup


----------

